# LYS on Whidbey Island, Washington



## Ami (Sep 10, 2012)

Will be visiting my daughter on Whidbey in the near future. She's not a knitter, so isn't familiar with the local yarn shops. Thanks 

Ami from New Hampshire


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know about yarn shops there, but I just though I would mention that my family and I visited Whidbey island 2 years ago and it is honestly one of the most beautiful places I have ever been too. Just the forests and scenery are lovely and relaxing. We rented an RV and drove through there and Mount Hood, Oregon, wich is another beautiful place. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a family member (brother in law) who used to be part owner of the Captain Whidbey Inn. Sorry, I was not knitting when we last visited there, but a beautiful place. Google the information.

Just Googled it and there seems to be many. Look too at the Alpaca farm. You can visit it also. I want to go there next time I visit.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know about LYS on Whidbey Island but as noted above the Captain Whidbey Inn is lovely. We had a delightful stay. The old section is made from Madrona wood. I do have a friend who has a oriental rug store in Langley. They sell all kinds of beautiful woolen weavings and beaded jewelry. Check it out. It will be an adventure.


----------



## dottyw (Aug 1, 2011)

Ami said:


> Will be visiting my daughter on Whidbey in the near future. She's not a knitter, so isn't familiar with the local yarn shops. Thanks
> 
> Ami from New Hampshire


I did a quick search on ravelry.com and came up with http://www.caseyscrafts.net. Have a great time!


----------



## Ami (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments - we have a small motor home and have been out to Whidbey several time - beautiful country - wouldn't mind retiring out there. Will have to check out the places you all have suggested. Looking forward t othe visit!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I am located just east of Whidbey Island, in Mount Vernon. Some places you may want to check out: Coupeville Yarns on Main Street in Coupeville, Oak Harbor Knit & Sew on Pioneer in Oak Harbor, also the Oak Tree in Oak Harbor. A little farther away you will find Anna-Cross Stitch in Anacortes, Jennings Yarn in LaConner (a quaint waterfront town which deserves a visit while you are here), Knot Just Yarn in Burlington and Wild Fibers (my favorite) in Mount Vernon.

Hope you have a great visit. Allow a little extra time when visiting the I-5 area just east of Whidbey; we lost a bridge on the interstate last week when a semi clipped a bridge support and it collapsed into the river with vehicles and people. All are safe, but travel will be slow until there is a replacement.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I just googled "yarn stores on whidby island wa" and it appears you will have a good selection. Google it.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know about Whidby, but there is a very nice yarn shop on Bainbridge. Of course I can't think of the name of it but it's right downtown. Have a great time!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> I don't know about Whidby, but there is a very nice yarn shop on Bainbridge. Of course I can't think of the name of it but it's right downtown. Have a great time!


Churchmouse Yarns and Teas - wonderful LYS!


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

I have no information on a LYS on Whidbey, but I used to live there and just seeing the name brought on a huge wave of homesickness. I lived there when I was 8 and that was many many years ago, but that was the best place ever! I still miss it so much. Enjoy your time there!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Churchmouse Yarns on Bainbridge Island is a beautiful yarn shop and tea shop as well. They are nationally known and also publish a lot of designs. They have high end yarn and beautiful displays. Worth the trip. Right next door is the Black Crow Cafe which has wonderful food. Across he street is Esther's, a wonderful fabric store. They also have a huge assortment of buttons.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know about Whidbey, but my very favorite yarn store in that general area is Ana Cross Stitch in Anacortes. We stay in La Conner and I love going to this LYS. One of the best I've found in the area.


----------



## Granmary (Jan 2, 2013)

I live on Whidbey Island. Coupeville Yarns and Knit and Sew have gone out of business. In addition to Casey's and the Oak Tree there is Knitty Purls in Langley, and Crafters Co-Op in Oak Harbor. I hope you enjoy your visit with your daughter.


----------



## JanKnit14 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Peggy, 

I was in Coupeville last winter and the yarn store is closed  and so is teh knit and sew store in Oak Harbor. There is a new co-op at the end of Pioneer Way on Oak Harbor that has lovely hand spun, hand dyed yarns


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Isn't the Oak Tree lys closed, too? The only one I see listed for Oak Tree is an antique store. I LOVE Ana Cross Stitch in Anacortes. I don't know Casey's or Knitty Purls, I'll have to check them out! I'm in Oak Harbor area so don't get to the other end of the island that much. Welcome to Whidbey!


Granmary said:


> I live on Whidbey Island. Coupeville Yarns and Knit and Sew have gone out of business. In addition to Casey's and the Oak Tree there is Knitty Purls in Langley, and Crafters Co-Op in Oak Harbor. I hope you enjoy your visit with your daughter.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

JanKnit14 said:


> Hi Peggy,
> 
> I was in Coupeville last winter and the yarn store is closed  and so is teh knit and sew store in Oak Harbor. There is a new co-op at the end of Pioneer Way on Oak Harbor that has lovely hand spun, hand dyed yarns


Shows how out-of-date a phone directory is by the time we get it. These LYS come and go so quickly. I am sure of the ones in Mount Vernon and in LaConner. Depending on where you will be located on Whidbey (it is a long island) Everett might even be closer--taking the ferry off the south end of the island--and that would also avoid the out-of-service I-5 bridge.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Told a friend about Knitting Paradise and this question. She used to live on Whidbey Island and visited as recently as a couple of weeks ago. Am hoping she will weigh on this once she gets acclimated a bit.


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

KnittyPurls
111 Anthes Ave
Langley, WA
You can check out their website as well. I love Whidbey Island.


----------



## JustVic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am hopeful to visit Whidbey Island this year as my son now lives there
I had looked for lys and noted several. Churchmouse yarn & tea does havea blog site w/free patterns etc. Will try to.post a link but I am on my kindle. 
Whidbey looks so beautiful. Can't wait to visit!


----------

